# Win a Go-Pro camera



## TT Owners Club

*Win a Go-Pro camera!!*

Here's a great chance for loyal TTOC members who participate in club events to be in with a chance of winning a Go-Pro Hero 3 white edition camera in our great free prize draw - we've got a single brand new boxed camera to win!

For your name to be included in the free prize draw, you must simply purchase a ticket from the TTOC shop for the three following events - purchase all three tickets over the summer and your name will be added to the draw, with no additional purchase or action required on your part 

EvenTT14: 13th July 2014 - NOW CLOSED
Audis In The Park: 10th August 2014 - NOW CLOSED
*Audi Driver International: 11th October 2014*

ADI tickets have still be be added to the shop, but will be in due course.

Prize will be awarded at ADI in October 2014. *Closing date for entries is Saturday October 4th 2014*

If you win, you could even video your hotlap around Castle Combe circuit 

Tickets already purchased for AITP and EvenTT14 count towards the three purchases needed.

Shop link: http://bit.ly/1o6B33z

More info about the great prize:

http://gopro.com/cameras/hd-hero3-white-edition


----------



## TT Owners Club

Remember, one event down, and two to go

To be in the prize draw, you need to have bought tickets direct from the TTOC club shop for all three events

_ADI tickets still to be released by the organisers_

AITP tickets can still be bought here:

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ro ... path=28_76


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

So unless you were one of the people who went to EvenTT14 you've no chance of winning?

Well, that's good news/odds of winning for them, not so good an incentive for the rest of us who didn't go...


----------



## TT Owners Club

Well, that's your fault Martin for not going to EvenTT14

The free prize draw has been on the go for a while now, and it was an opportune time to remind people if they came along to EvenTT14, then attend AITP, and indeed ADI using our club tickets, then there is a nice prize available to them


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Good for them that went.

I've no idea how many tickets were sold for EvenTT14, but for those that did go it must be nice to know you've a 1/100 (or however many tickets were sold to make whatever odds) of winning.

And I guess the odds of winning are improving if any of those that went to EvenTT don't go to any/either of the other two events. 1/45 chance of winning??? They're pretty good odds.

Luckily I've got the older GoPro Hero2 which is the same recording specs as the White edition, just in the older form factor. The Silver or (more likely) Black editions are the ones I'd look to upgrade to.


----------



## Eadon

It was up for 2-3 months before EvenTT14 :?


----------



## Callum-TT

The funniest thing is that the 3 shows to gain entry to the draw are spread over the country.

GTI International - Midlands
EvenTT - North East
Audi Driver International - South west.

These shows have been advertised for months now with this Go Pro camera prize.

But it seems because all 3 shows are not within a short drive of Bartsimposonhead it's not good enough.

So the Scottish or Northern members who are going to ADI and went to GTI shouldn't ever get a show that allows them into a draw (bearing in mind only 1 national show was arranged up north this year)?

Seems a bit out of order if you ask me and speak volumes about you.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Callum-TT said:


> The funniest thing is that the 3 shows to gain entry to the draw are spread over the country.
> 
> GTI International - Midlands
> EvenTT - North East
> Audi Driver International - South west.
> 
> These shows have been advertised for months now with this Go Pro camera prize.
> 
> But it seems because all 3 shows are not within a short drive of Bartsimposonhead it's not good enough.
> 
> So the Scottish or Northern members who are going to ADI and went to GTI shouldn't ever get a show that allows them into a draw (bearing in mind only 1 national show was arranged up north this year)?
> 
> Seems a bit out of order if you ask me and speak volumes about you.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Eh? I don't have a problem where the shows have been held - I, like a few other Southerners, just didn't want to drive 11-odd hours in a day to EvenTT and back when I'd only spend seven or eight hours there. (Especially on a Sunday with work early on Monday)
I think I did query why it was being held away from the greater density of Club members though (the greater density of members being in the South East). I know its move North was never about numbers, but it'd be interesting to know what the attendance was compared to Gaydon the year before?

And GTI International isn't one of the qualifying events - AitP is the other. So if you went to Inters it doesn't qualify you anyway. (I guess you're confusing AitP, GTI Inters and ADI events - similar-ish three letter names, so an easy mistake to make (I know I get the latter two mixed-up))

I was merely pointing out that not everyone will be attending ALL THREE qualifying events (as just one or two don't count on their own), so the odds of winning for those that *are* buying tickets to all three are increasing as numbers drop. Which is good for them.

I'm not bothered by the GoPro as I have a Hero2 which shots video to the same quality as the 'White' edition Hero3 (although the Black edition *is* very tasty and will shoot in 4k resolution, so I'd be tempted by that), and if I did get a White edition none of my existing SD memory cards and batteries wouldn't fit it as he new ones take microSD cards and smaller batteries. So that would be a pain in the arse to replace.

Well, there you go - a volume of words. Spoken by me. Hopefully understandable?


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

So, out of interest (as I've seen no announcement of it) which lucky person went to all three qualifying events (Event14, AitP and ADI (not Inters)) and won the GoPro Hero3?

Whoever it is Christmas has come early! (shame its not a Hero4 mind.) But still - free tech is good 
All they need now is a track session to use it on...


----------



## audimad

What's with the LOYAL bit, sounds like you are be sarcastic towards someone.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

TT Owners Club said:


> Prize will be awarded at ADI in October 2014. *Closing date for entries is Saturday October 4th 2014*
> 
> If you win, you could even video your hotlap around Castle Combe circuit


I know I didn't hang around the Club stand at ADI all day (well, I didn't arrive till about 2pm), but I didn't see any sort of presentation of the GoPro at the prize giving at the end (only James' 'Car of the Day'/Anglewax prize-giving), and I haven't seen any pics of a prize handover (you'd think they'd want one for publicity purposes), so who's got it?

There's one loyal lucky winner out there probably waiting for his prize.


----------



## Nem

As soon as we've finalised the list from ADI and made the draw we'll announce it.

It was going to be done on the day but it was just too much to sort out.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

From viewtopic.php?f=3&t=803961&start=15


Nem said:


> The winner of the 2014 events competition is already decided and a presentation will be made at APS next weekend.  It was down to about 4 people who qualified, was 10 with the committee included.


Only FOUR regular members went to ALL THREE events?!? Blimey, that promotion went well!
Just confirms my suspicion you should have held EvenTT further South - like at Gaydon. Or Billing. Or anywhere south of Beamish. The greater majority of OC members are in the South afterall.


----------



## burns

Making exactly the same post on two threads? Sad, very sad indeed.

The winner will be announced at our special APS event next weekend. Maybe you could pop along and show the club a little support, rather than griping all the time. The club is what you make of it, after all.


----------



## spike

The only reason I didn't attend more than the 1 of the 3 events, was being busy weekends rather than distance.

I cant see a reason not to dust of the cobwebs and take the TT, for what it is designed for, a nice drive!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

spike said:


> The only reason I didn't attend more than the 1 of the 3 events, was being busy weekends rather than distance.
> 
> I cant see a reason not to dust of the cobwebs and take the TT, for what it is designed for, a nice drive!


Exactly for me the drive to and from the event is all part of the day  there was even the option to stay over the night before the TTOC national day and make a weekend of it :idea:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

burns said:


> Making exactly the same post on two threads? Sad, very sad indeed.


It was relevant to both posts (this one in particular, as it's the main competition page) as they're both concerned with the competition prize draw.
As no-one from the Committee had posted any information to the general membership for three weeks after ADI, despite it saying _"(the) Prize will be awarded at ADI in October 2014"_ and _"If you win, you could even video your hotlap around Castle Combe circuit"_ on the front page of this thread, I thought it the thing to do; keep everyone updated rather than in the dark about what was happening.

I imagine if I were one of the people in with a chance of winning a Hero3 White worth at least £150 I'd want to know who/when/where it was going to, especially if it could be me! Maybe the change of date/venue should have been posted on the front page?
Just imagine buying a lottery ticket and not knowing for weeks if you'd won or not because Camelot failed to give the information out? You'd get pretty p***ed-off waiting to know&#8230;



burns said:


> The winner will be announced at our special APS event next weekend. Maybe you could pop along and show the club a little support, rather than griping all the time. The club is what you make of it, after all.


I'm not planning on getting anything done to my car for quite a while, so don't need to go to APS. And I saw the mk3 quite a bit over the three days I was at the Goodwood FoS, so don't need to see it now. 
But it should be an interesting day for those that go.

But you're right - our club is what we make it. And everyone should strive to make it better. Me included.
So if I see something i think needs improvement I'll mention it. To make it better for everyone. And everyone else should do the same.


----------



## Nyxx

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> But you're right - our club is what we make it. And everyone should strive to make it better. Me included


Like joining the TTOC stand and showing support for the club


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Nyxx said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you're right - our club is what we make it. And everyone should strive to make it better. Me included
> 
> 
> 
> Like joining the TTOC stand and showing support for the club
Click to expand...

I parked on the club stands the first year I had my TT at Event12 and AitP - not one person made any effort to talk to me, asked if I had a TT, if I was a member, or anything. And I wasn't the only one ignored either (at least two other people have since said no-one spoke to them). 
So excuse my reluctance to attend events on the club stand in future... I guess my face just doesn't fit, or I don't know the 'secret' handshake, or something...


----------



## Nyxx

Well am a grumpy, miserable old git but even I know I have to make the effort to talk to people I don't know and break the Ice when am the new guy. Something I find hard to do to the tell truth but it does work. With lots of people around that look like they know each other its always hard...well for me it is.

But we all share one thing a TT so that I find is the way to break the Ice. Come on a TTOC stand and see a Red MKII picture below...hmmm that's could be "nyxx" /Dave, say hi am Bart/Matin and even a grunby git like me would happy chart from agers with you. I only bite when someone upsets me, if anyone is nice to me am sure as hell nice to them.

I know what your saying but normally the people on the board are always being talked to by someone, I know Nick really well but at some events its more a Hi and cya at the end of the day.

It has nothing to do with your face or a handshake Martin.


----------



## V6RUL

I think all TTOC members should be encouraged to use there real life faces in their avatars as this will make breaking the ice easier..
anon


----------



## Spaceman10

Well what can I say 
I am the winner of the go-pro camera.
What a big surprise it was.  
Big big thankyou to the TTOC, it's going to come in handy for next years track days.

Again big thankyou to the TTOC.

Phil


----------



## spike

Well done, a deserved winner 

look forward to some videos


----------



## Haiych

Congratulations. I'm really pleased for you.


----------



## Spaceman10

Cheers guys

Looking forward to using it next year.

Phil


----------



## trev

Well done Phil 8)


----------

